# FTR Debuts In AEW



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was HYPED!! They're saving the beatdown because there's so much time between now and ALL OUT. Can't blow your load on the feud on their debut.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I was not expecting it, I was inbetween going crazy and in shock! Wrestling hasn't made me feel that way in a long time. Was perfect!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowwww
Nice.debut. too.bad no fans


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

So awesome!

AEW's roster is so stacked atm. Can't wait for things to come back to normal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A very stacked roster


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow so boring


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Wow so boring


Sincere question. What wouldn't have bored you?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I dug it. I'm not overly familiar with The Revival because I don't watch WWE so I'm looking forward to getting to know them.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

On paper, FTR vs Young Bucks sounds amazing in-ring. Big time clash of styles


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just an awesome signing. This tag team division might be TOO stacked.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They're getting to close to the WWE wasteland stigma and not giving their homegrown guys enough room to breathe. They're not there yet, but they're walking the line.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m pumped that they used the FTR name. Worked out perfect, The Revolt felt off.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Question: Has it already been 90 days since the WWE released them? Or were they able to sign before that time period? And if so, does it also apply to EC3, Zack Ryder, etc.?


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jazminator said:


> Question: Has it already been 90 days since the WWE released them? Or were they able to sign before that time period? And if so, does it also apply to EC3, Zack Ryder, etc.?


Their Contracts expired, not released. So they had no 90 day clause!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I love that they separated the Bucks first from Hangman / Kenny and then from Matt

that program is now over - the next stage is all about Bucks v FTR


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jazminator said:


> Question: Has it already been 90 days since the WWE released them? Or were they able to sign before that time period? And if so, does it also apply to EC3, Zack Ryder, etc.?


They were released but had a special case where they had no non compete clause.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I can see it happening at Fyter Fest. They're hyping the shit out of this PPV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're getting to close to the WWE wasteland stigma and not giving their homegrown guys enough room to breathe. They're not there yet, but they're walking the line.


Dangerously close.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I can see it happening at Fyter Fest. They're hyping the shit out of this PPV.


They better not. They need to wait for All Out and slow burn this.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I popped for the debut. 

My wife is like so Tyson is going to get taken out of the WWE HOF and I LOL'ed and said they had to edit Wheeler out of the Edge doc.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They better not. They need to wait for All Out and slow burn this.


Fyter Fest is another 5 weeks away. I think that's plenty of time to build up for this match. All Out have a ladder match with FTR/Bucks/Omega and Page/Lucha Bros for the tag titles. Bucks/FTR will likely resume their feud after that anyway.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FTR will most likely face B&B at Fyter Fest


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Fyter Fest is another 5 weeks away. I think that's plenty of time to build up for this match. All Out have a ladder match with FTR/Bucks/Omega and Page/Lucha Bros for the tag titles. Bucks/FTR will likely resume their feud after that anyway.


I don't know we'll see. I'm in the camp that thinks Omega and Page will break up before All Out and Lucha Bros will probably be involved with PAC in something. Fyter Fest is a free event, I think they should save Bucks vs FTR which they have been teasing for years for the big PPV.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're getting to close to the WWE wasteland stigma and not giving their homegrown guys enough room to breathe. They're not there yet, but they're walking the line.


Stop. Such a stupid way of thinking. Who hasn't the WWE signed? Also, 95% of the AEW roster isn't "homegrown". They were already in the Indies, NJPW, etc...

Moxley left. Wasn't released. FTR left, wasn't released. Jericho left, wasn't released. Brodie was letting his run out, Vince knew it so he gave him the release he had asked for. 

This is different than signing released talent left and right.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Major24 said:


> Stop. Such a stupid way of thinking. Who hasn't the WWE signed? Also, 95% of the AEW roster isn't "homegrown". They were already in the Indies, NJPW, etc...
> 
> Moxley left. Wasn't released. FTR left, wasn't released. Jericho left, wasn't released. Brodie was letting his run out, Vince knew it so he gave him the release he had asked for.
> 
> This is different than signing released talent left and right.


They left...and you instantly pushed everyone of your non-WWE talent down the card in favor of the WWE-centric guys.

That eventually buries your entire roster.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I dug it. I'm not overly familiar with The Revival because I don't watch WWE so I'm looking forward to getting to know them.


These matches (among many others) should give you a decent idea of what they offer; if you have the time, the full matches are worth watching:


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@Chip Chipperson look up the 2 out of 3 falls match vs DIY. My NXT loving buddy told me to check it out. Shit is so damned good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're getting to close to the WWE wasteland stigma and not giving their homegrown guys enough room to breathe. They're not there yet, but they're walking the line.


Can't you say the same thing about any company not named NJPW though? 85% of WWE's roster came from somewhere else. WWE is pretty much an "indy and TNA wasteland" at this point. The women like Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks, Randy Orton and Roman Reigns are homegrown but that's about it. You could say that people like AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan, Nakamura, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose when he was there, etc have taken over after being brought in. Now you have Killer Kross getting ready to take ove rthe entire NXT brand after coming from TNA.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Can't you say the same thing about any company not named NJPW though? *85% of WWE's roster came from somewhere else.* WWE is pretty much an "indy and TNA wasteland" at this point. The women, Randy Orton and Roman Reigns are homegrown but that's about it.


I think this is important to note; when TNA was scooping up seemingly every former WWE midcarder under the sun, these were guys that had come through the OVW/FCW system for the most part. WWE has changed their philosophy in recent years by practically hoarding the indy scene.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> They left...and you instantly pushed everyone of your non-WWE talent down the card in favor of the WWE-centric guys.
> 
> That eventually buries your entire roster.


Please explain. Who should be in Moxley's spot? Cody was the perfect choice to be the first TNT Champion. Hangman and Omega, two guys that never stepped foot in WWE are the tag champions. MJF is on a slow burn story right now that will include a feud with Wardlow. Probably a story of how he keeps getting passed up. He will get the belt at All Out most likely. How is that being pushed down the card? Do you want to push fucking Jimmy Havoc? Janela? Sabian? 

Give me a break. Pushing great talent doesn't stop just because WWE failed that talent. That's an asinine way of thinking and honestly one of the dumbest things wrestling fans latch onto. 

When Rusev comes in I hope he gets a push. Why? Because he is fucking awesome at what he does.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hangman and Omega were literally left off the Fallout show. Omega hasn’t had a single storyline to date, other than getting everyone over. Page couldn’t get a SINGLE fucking ounce of tv time during the pandemic. MJF beats Cody and...gets a story with Jungle Boy? Matt Hardy enters...and goes straight into the Main Event of a PPV where he is the main protagonist in the Elite and Inner Circle story that is about 6 months older than Hardy’s time in AEW? Moxley wins the fucking gold...and is immediately treated like shit by Cody and Jericho with both eating up airtime, defends his title in a rushed story with Brodie, and tonight gets...4 minutes of air time? 

By my recollection, aside from Cody and MJF, there has yet to be a former WWE wrestler that has lost to someone without any WWE history. One time. One. UNO.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Can't you say the same thing about any company not named NJPW though? 85% of WWE's roster came from somewhere else. WWE is pretty much an "indy and TNA wasteland" at this point.


I don't think the majority are really against AEW signing the big stars from WWE. Moxley, Jericho and Cody all generate interest and if they sign Rusev, Ryback or any other "big names" that have been hanging around for the past few years. I also don't think people have issues with AEW picking up guys who really fit into AEW like The Revival will or like PAC has.

The issue I think people have is the likes of Spears, Hardy, Goldust, Hager, Brodie Lee and I'm sure I'm missing a few others who seemingly only are in AEW because they were in WWE. Hagers been with AEW since day one and I'm still waiting for the dude to do something interesting. Brodie and Hardy haven't really done anything to excite a majority of the fanbase either.

Also, as Bdon pointed out the WWE guys come in and seem like much bigger deals than the AEW homegrown guys. Hardy beats Guevara, Jericho gets the big angle with Tyson, both singles champions are former WWE guys with one of the tag team champs also having been under contract with WWE at one stage as well, both main events at the last PPV were centred around WWE guys. Throw in the million WWE references a week they give and it really does seem like we're having the WWE thrown in our face regularly.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Hardy? Really? Come on man stop.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Hardy? Really? Come on man stop.


I said a majority of the fan base. Plenty of people on this very board who usually mark out for everything AEW do have been shitting on the guy lately for his goofy gimmick, I saw a mix of praise and hate after the PPV for what he was doing on Twitter as well. And yes, he was signed because he was a relatively popular wrestler from the WWE that's all it was. He certainly wasn't signed because he's a great in ring talent in 2020 or because he's going to shock the landscape of wrestling.

Also, I think you should change your name to AEW Only.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I dug it. I'm not overly familiar with The Revival because I don't watch WWE so I'm looking forward to getting to know them.


I sincerely suggest you check out all of their Takeover matches against American Alpha and DIY. It's some of the best wrestling of the last few years. The storytelling is amazing, and the Revival are amazing heel workers. There's a reason Jim Cornette of all people has such a boner for them.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I said a majority of the fan base. Plenty of people on this very board who usually mark out for everything AEW do have been shitting on the guy lately for his goofy gimmick, I saw a mix of praise and hate after the PPV for what he was doing on Twitter as well. And yes, he was signed because he was a relatively popular wrestler from the WWE that's all it was. He certainly wasn't signed because he's a great in ring talent in 2020 or because he's going to shock the landscape of wrestling.
> 
> Also, I think you should change your name to AEW Only.


This board is literally not even 1% of the fan base. Hardy is over, that’s clear and undeniable.

Cashapp me $10 and I’ll change it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well this thread sure did go way off topic.

FTR are alright. Nothing ground breaking for them to be in AEW, but they are alright. This build with Young Bucks will be fun.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> This board is literally not even 1% of the fan base. Hardy is over, that’s clear and undeniable.
> 
> Cashapp me $10 and I’ll change it.


No, I'm not suggesting just this board I'm saying social media has been really mixed on him as well. Admittedly yes I saw a heap of praise but I also saw a heap of hate.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No, I'm not suggesting just this board I'm saying social media has been really mixed on him as well. Admittedly yes I saw a heap of praise but I also saw a heap of hate.


I think you’ll see hate/love on any and everything. So to gauge it one way or the other will always be justified.

However people who hate things tend to be louder than those who love them.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I saw the thread title and thought "maybe it's time to start watching AEW again" and then I saw they attacked Butcher and Blade. Yikes!

Actually BnB's irrelevance aside, they're probably the only team Revival might have some chemistry with. I give it 8 months before they're so sick of spot fest wrestling they'll be begging to go to Powerrr.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'm interested to see how they go away from WWE direction.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I said a majority of the fan base. Plenty of people on this very board who usually mark out for everything AEW do have been shitting on the guy lately for his goofy gimmick, I saw a mix of praise and hate after the PPV for what he was doing on Twitter as well. And yes, he was signed because he was a relatively popular wrestler from the WWE that's all it was. He certainly wasn't signed because he's a great in ring talent in 2020 or because he's going to shock the landscape of wrestling.
> 
> Also, I think you should change your name to AEW Only.


I disagree with them signing hardy because he was a popular wwe wrestler considering aew are leaning more on his tna delete gimmick and is the gimmick that most fans that wanted to see him aew.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

You couldn't make it up when it comes to the aew section of this forum, some one creates a thread about cool thing like ftr debuting in aew and as always it gets turned into a negative aew bashing thread again.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't watch WWE when they were there, so I don't really get the hype, but from what I see online, they're pretty popular with the internet fans. Can someone please explain to me all the hype about them?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Punkhead said:


> I didn't watch WWE when they were there, so I don't really get the hype, but from what I see online, they're pretty popular with the internet fans. Can someone please explain to me all the hype about them?


Do some research, find the Takeover PPV's where they fought American Alpha and DIY, watch some of the very best, no fuck it, THE VERY BEST tag team matches of the last decade. All of you questions will be answered.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not unexpected, but unwanted.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok bit of a wild theory. But did anyone else get Invasion angle vibes? Came in from the outside in a truck, left the same way. May just be being a bit hopeful but I'm getting vibes this could be apart of a bigger picture.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265870348404363264
Third member was a top face already in the company...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265870348404363264
> Third member was a top face already in the company...


They're throw backs, nothing else. Little Easter eggs that in the grand scheme of things don't mean much. 

Moxley also debuted in a Jean jacket and came through the crowd, which I thought was a subtle nod to a previous WWE star who had done it 24 years prior.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I call them FTRR.

Get it?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punkhead said:


> I didn't watch WWE when they were there, so I don't really get the hype, but from what I see online, they're pretty popular with the internet fans. Can someone please explain to me all the hype about them?


They're really good at wrasslin' an old school heel style


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Stacked tag-team division.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

epfou1 said:


> I call them FTRR.
> 
> Get it?


aaahhh! I get it..... F....T.....R..............R

I get it!


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

oh god another wwe´s reject . aew is becoming tna 2.0


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

drougfree said:


> oh god another wwe´s reject . aew is becoming tna 2.0


Oh noes!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

drougfree said:


> oh god another wwe´s reject . aew is becoming tna 2.0


Actually WWE is beating them to the punch on the whole TNA 2.0 thing.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> You couldn't make it up when it comes to the aew section of this forum, some one creates a thread about cool thing like ftr debuting in aew and as always it gets turned into a negative aew bashing thread again.


It's sad. Why can't the trolls go ruin the general forum? Oh wait, that's WWE. Don't have anything negative to say. Have to stay in the AEW section, a promotion that they hate, and ruin discussions. 

When stupid shit like "turning into TNA 2.0, taking WWE scraps", etc...are being shat out of people's mouths, it's obvious trolling. Anyone with a brain knows that talent is talent and it doesn't matter where that talent comes from. If it did, WWE would have had to change their name to TNA years ago for taking so much of their talent.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265870348404363264
> Third member was a top face already in the company...


Cody planting the seeds of a hostile takeover from within and pulling the ultimate swerve. Sign me up.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

drougfree said:


> oh god another wwe´s reject . aew is becoming tna 2.0


Well considering it got tna 2 million viewers at one point it not exactly the worse direction to go.

The reality is even wcw had to recruit wwe guys to get more eyes on their product, tna had to do the same and this was before wwe truly had a monopoly over wrestling where they used nxt to really aggressively try and hoard any wrestler that has an ounce of buzz to them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

#FTR are not wwe rejects, they rejected WWE and their $750,000 AAV offer to each of them. 

(I think this might be a standard when making signings from wwe wrestlers - they left money on the table to get away. Mox did, Brodie did, FTR did, Spears and Dustin asked out and were released. It will be interesting with the recent spell of cuts - Cardona, Miro were refusing to re-sign, EC3 made it known he wanted out, while others were just happy to get the paycheck. )


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Signs Tyson, they’re becoming boxing 2.0, nope MMA guys with him, UFC 2.0
signs Cage - LOL! lucha underground 2.0

El Oh El


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Signs Tyson, they’re becoming boxing 2.0, nope MMA guys with him, UFC 2.0
> signs Cage - LOL! lucha underground 2.0
> 
> El Oh El


Don't forget TNA 2.0, breh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think the majority are really against AEW signing the big stars from WWE. Moxley, Jericho and Cody all generate interest and if they sign Rusev, Ryback or any other "big names" that have been hanging around for the past few years. I also don't think people have issues with AEW picking up guys who really fit into AEW like The Revival will or like PAC has.
> 
> The issue I think people have is the likes of Spears, Hardy, Goldust, Hager, Brodie Lee and I'm sure I'm missing a few others who seemingly only are in AEW because they were in WWE. Hagers been with AEW since day one and I'm still waiting for the dude to do something interesting. Brodie and Hardy haven't really done anything to excite a majority of the fanbase either.


I want them to use the built-in fan base of those with WWE history to build up those who haven’t had that set of eyes.

Other than Cody’s L to MJF, which actually elevated Cody and pushed MJF further down the card into a match with Jungle Boy...has any wrestler with WWE history lost to anyone without history working with Vince?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Major24 said:


> It's sad. Why can't the trolls go ruin the general forum? Oh wait, that's WWE. Don't have anything negative to say. Have to stay in the AEW section, a promotion that they hate, and ruin discussions.
> 
> When stupid shit like "turning into TNA 2.0, taking WWE scraps", etc...are being shat out of people's mouths, it's obvious trolling. Anyone with a brain knows that talent is talent and it doesn't matter where that talent comes from. If it did, WWE would have had to change their name to TNA years ago for taking so much of their talent.


What on earth are you talking about? It was a conversation about how good of a pick up this team was until you and "NXT Only" started trying to engage the "trolls" in a fight because two guys expressed their opinions that AEW is signing too many WWE guys (A fair argument mind you). There never would have been more negativity if you didn't start asking questions and trying to make the save for AEW.

Also, can we cut the "People who dislike AEW only do because they're WWE fan boys" garbage please? I believe Cult03, The Wood and myself have all said we rarely watch WWE.



Erik. said:


> Don't forget TNA 2.0, breh.


It really kind of is TNA 2.0 though. WWE guys pushed to the top of the card whilst the talented homegrown guys get the midcard spots and are occasionally thrown a bone. Look what happened with TNA...majority of their guys left after many years of it.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Hmmm. Pretty bad ass to be honest. I wonder if they're going to do anything with ec3 or Joe henning,considering the promos eve's been putting out. Either way interesting stuff and I'm intrigued at what they're going to do moving forward.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Can't you say the same thing about any company not named NJPW though? 85% of WWE's roster came from somewhere else. WWE is pretty much an "indy and TNA wasteland" at this point. The women like Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks, Randy Orton and Roman Reigns are homegrown but that's about it. You could say that people like AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan, Nakamura, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose when he was there, etc have taken over after being brought in. Now you have Killer Kross getting ready to take ove rthe entire NXT brand after coming from TNA.


Difference is perception. Going to WWE is seen as a step up as it's the biggest company. Leaving WWE and ending up in a much smaller promotions is seen as a step down. So everything is judged off those parameters fair or not. 

AEW already has a stacked tag division with teams that get no time as it is. So for some immediately pushing The Revival is going to sit wrong. Regardless of how good and much more known The Revival is than the other teams.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think the majority are really against AEW signing the big stars from WWE. Moxley, Jericho and Cody all generate interest and if they sign Rusev, Ryback or any other "big names" that have been hanging around for the past few years. I also don't think people have issues with AEW picking up guys who really fit into AEW like The Revival will or like PAC has.
> 
> The issue I think people have is the likes of Spears, Hardy, Goldust, Hager, Brodie Lee and I'm sure I'm missing a few others who seemingly only are in AEW because they were in WWE. Hagers been with AEW since day one and I'm still waiting for the dude to do something interesting. Brodie and Hardy haven't really done anything to excite a majority of the fanbase either.
> 
> Also, as Bdon pointed out the WWE guys come in and seem like much bigger deals than the AEW homegrown guys. Hardy beats Guevara, Jericho gets the big angle with Tyson, both singles champions are former WWE guys with one of the tag team champs also having been under contract with WWE at one stage as well, both main events at the last PPV were centred around WWE guys. Throw in the million WWE references a week they give and it really does seem like we're having the WWE thrown in our face regularly.


They needed to fill their roster though. Is it better to fill their roster with guys that have never been heard of or with guys from WWE who can each probably draw 1000-5000 viewers each? This is why TNA blew up so fast, because they signed WWE guys who were all bringing in their share of viewers no matter how big or small. Hager had been gone from WWE for a LONG time. I don't think its fair to call him a "WWE guy". Hardy was a necessary pickup with dwindling ratings from the pandemic and half the roster gone. His segments drew the most the last 3 weeks so I wouldn't say that fans are not interested in him. Dustin Rhodes vs Cody Rhodes, one of the matches that put AEW on the map, wouldn't have happened if they didn't sign him. He's not burying talent or anything, he's just there as a veteran and a good hand in Nightmare Family storylines.

As far as AEW guys looking weaker than WWE guys, Matt Hardy came in and looked strong for a couple of weeks and now he's dropping into the mid-card. They needed to build him up for the storyline they were presenting. They can't job him out after just debuting. Jericho and Moxley are the primary reasons that AEW draws as much as it does. Jericho is their biggest star and borderline celebrity, putting him with Tyson is the right move. You can't put him against Lance Archer, Wardlow, or Darby Allin and get the same interest. Cody and Mox are champions, which is fine. They won't be champions forever. AEW is only a year old you have to give it time. Their top stars need to be on top drawing as many eyes as possible first. People like to ignore the details and not look between the lines which is why you see posts like the ones you are pointing out. No one looks at the big picture. If they don't push their hottest guys right now, then they'd be pulling in 400K viewers a week, which is something that would bring far greater shit talk. Then people would be saying "AEW is not smart for pushing their hottest stars, they're pushing indy talent thats why their ratings are low".

The WWE references are not malicious and hurt no one.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What on earth are you talking about? It was a conversation about how good of a pick up this team was until you and "NXT Only" started trying to engage the "trolls" in a fight because two guys expressed their opinions that AEW is signing too many WWE guys (A fair argument mind you). There never would have been more negativity if you didn't start asking questions and trying to make the save for AEW.
> 
> Also, can we cut the "People who dislike AEW only do because they're WWE fan boys" garbage please? I believe Cult03, The Wood and myself have all said we rarely watch WWE.
> 
> ...


I quit watching wrestling in 2001, because WCW was bought by WWE. So, I DAMN SURE ain’t watching WWE. I’m getting annoyed by AEW forcing me to choose to leave wrestling or put up with a lot of WWE-type guys on my show.


RapShepard said:


> Difference is perception. Going to WWE is seen as a step up as it's the biggest company. Leaving WWE and ending up in a much smaller promotions is seen as a step down. So everything is judged off those parameters fair or not.
> 
> AEW already has a stacked tag division with teams that get no time as it is. So for some immediately pushing The Revival is going to sit wrong. Regardless of how good and much more known The Revival is than the other teams.


I mean, their fucking tag team champs are getting booked...a week after the Fallout show and in a match with Kip Sabian and Jimmy Havoc. This is supposed to be enough reason for anyone to care.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I quit watching wrestling in 2001, because WCW was bought by WWE. So, I DAMN SURE ain’t watching WWE.* I’m getting annoyed by AEW forcing me to choose to leave wrestling or put up with a lot of WWE-type guys on my show.*


I think you should choose to leave wrestling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I quit watching wrestling in 2001, because WCW was bought by WWE. So, I DAMN SURE ain’t watching WWE. I’m getting annoyed by AEW forcing me to choose to leave wrestling or put up with a lot of WWE-type guys on my show.


You realise wrestling has existed outside of WWE since 2001? 

AEW aren't forcing nothing on you. You decide to watch. Every week. Without fail. You know exactly what to expect, you know the talent on the roster. You still watch. 

You realise WWE are the biggest wrestling company in the world right? And they've had a monopoly over talent since mostly 2001. Meaning that probably 80% (or more) of the most known wrestlers in America have been signed to WWE - why are people surprised when good talent from the company are signed by AEW when contacts expire?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They needed to fill their roster though. Is it better to fill their roster with guys that have never been heard of or with guys from WWE who can each probably draw 1000-5000 viewers each? This is why TNA blew up so fast, because they signed WWE guys who were all bringing in their share of viewers no matter how big or small. Hager had been gone from WWE for a LONG time. I don't think its fair to call him a "WWE guy". Hardy was a necessary pickup with dwindling ratings from the pandemic and half the roster gone. His segments drew the most the last 3 weeks so I wouldn't say that fans are not interested in him. Dustin Rhodes vs Cody Rhodes, one of the matches that put AEW on the map, wouldn't have happened if they didn't sign him. He's not burying talent or anything, he's just there as a veteran and a good hand in Nightmare Family storylines.
> 
> As far as AEW guys looking weaker than WWE guys, Matt Hardy came in and looked strong for a couple of weeks and now he's dropping into the mid-card. They needed to build him up for the storyline they were presenting. They can't job him out after just debuting. Jericho and Moxley are the primary reasons that AEW draws as much as it does. Jericho is their biggest star and borderline celebrity, putting him with Tyson is the right move. You can't put him against Lance Archer, Wardlow, or Darby Allin and get the same interest. Cody and Mox are champions, which is fine. They won't be champions forever. AEW is only a year old you have to give it time. Their top stars need to be on top drawing as many eyes as possible first. People like to ignore the details and not look between the lines which is why you see posts like the ones you are pointing out. No one looks at the big picture. If they don't push their hottest guys right now, then they'd be pulling in 400K viewers a week, which is something that would bring far greater shit talk. Then people would be saying "AEW is not smart for pushing their hottest stars, they're pushing indy talent thats why their ratings are low".
> 
> The WWE references are not malicious and hurt no one.


1. Yes, they needed to fill their roster and it's okay to use some WWE guys. Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Gunn (Doing jobs or rumbles), PAC and hell maybe even Dustin as a token lower midcard guy would've been fine. I've also said in the past I wouldn't have minded seeing Rhino go to AEW as a midcard act to work with guys and teach them.

However, AEW also needs to create their own identity and that identity can't be "We're the place you can see the WWE cast aways!". They have maybe 6 talents who are compelling and interesting midcard acts that haven't come from WWE (MJF, Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Britt Baker, Guevara) and only one or two are looking like they could main event AEW PPV's in future. They should have 12 guys who are the best wrestlers not signed by WWE in their midcard absolutely killing it week to week and making Dynamite can't miss.

2. Hardy wasn't a necessary pick up but AEW was always going to be interested since he is the idol of The Young Bucks and does the silly shit that Omega and Khan seem to love. Dustin is about 15 years past his prime and is still going 15-20 minutes with main event stars. If he was utilised as a lower midcard act beating the likes of Kip Sabian and Jimmy Havoc in 5 minutes he'd be fine but they (Presumably Cody) are very into the idea of using him strong.

3. Hardy might work in the midcard for a little while now but he's still affiliated with the hottest thing AEW has to offer which is The Elite and he'll still be beating young stars with potential. He's been with the company like 2 months and has already made goofs out of Santana, Ortiz and Guevara. More to come no doubt.

4. Jericho and Moxley are big stars and big draws no doubt just wanted to point out that Jericho is nowhere near being a legitimate celebrity. He's a famous pro wrestler and famous amongst that community but real celebrity and stardom he is nobody. No disrespect intended to Le Champion.

5. Why couldn't Tyson be used to get a young star over? That's what the WWF did with him to really take Austin to that next level and granted Austin was already really over it worked in making him mainstream. I'm not saying Tyson could make a young AEW guy mainstream but imagine MJF came out, called Tyson out and the exact same thing happened. People would be questioning who this mouthy little weasel calling Mike Tyson out is and the media coverage wouldn't change because it's all about Mike anyway. It could blast MJF into the main event scene (Especially if he somehow got the better of Tyson even if cheating to do so)

Instead it's Jericho again being paired up with the new fresh big name whilst MJF seems to be about ready to go into a feud with his bodyguard. Riveting.

6. Keep your big stars in the main event scene. There was no reason Cody needed to win the TNT Title and it should be competed for by your undercard guys. Cody should be in the World Title picture but has banned himself from there because...reasons?

Roster and ratings wise my belief isn't hard to get. Big stars in compelling and exciting story lines up top, future stars and respectable WWE cast offs in compelling and exciting story lines in the middle, women and comedy down the bottom. Before anyone calls me sexist I have the women down the bottom with the comedians because the comedy wrestlers and women are the worst thing about AEW week to week. If they had better women I'd be cool with them in midcard or even main eventing if they're good enough...

7. No the WWE references don't hurt anyone but they sure are annoying. Mr. Brodie Lee spent four weeks mocking Vince now he's had a show off and we get a heap of WWE references anyway. Just comes across as super petty.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No one minds them signing WWE guys, but you can’t keep pushing your non-WWE guys down the card in order to sign those WWE guys. That’s how you continue a long goddamn tradition of not building any new stars. 

And eventually, Jungle Boy, MJF, Hangman Page, and the like go to WWE where they actually get a shot at the top of the card.

And it is 1998 all over again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> No one minds them signing WWE guys, but you can’t keep pushing your non-WWE guys down the card in order to sign those WWE guys. That’s how you continue a long goddamn tradition of not building any new stars.
> 
> And eventually, Jungle Boy, MJF, Hangman Page, and the like go to WWE where they actually get a shot at the top of the card.
> 
> And it is 1998 all over again.


Did you care about MJF, Jungle Boy, Sammy or Hangman in May last year?

Because all of them are better received now than they were back then. Sammy was called bland. Hangman was getting abuse for being pushed too hard. Jungle Boy was called too small and MJF is the most protected talent on the roster not named Moxley.

They're building.

Yet because its not at the speed you'd like, they're apparently not. The company is a year old.

Not its not 1998 all over again. Because I reckon every single one of the young talent on the AEW roster is absolutely loving it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Did you care about MJF, Jungle Boy, Sammy or Hangman in May last year?
> 
> Because all of them are better received now than they were back then. Sammy was called bland. Hangman was getting abuse for being pushed too hard. Jungle Boy was called too small and MJF is the most protected talent on the roster not named Moxley.
> 
> ...


Sure, right now the young guys in AEW are loving it they're suddenly getting a weekly cheque in the mail for being wrestlers, their independent dates go up, it's fresh because they're on TV and wrestling in front of arenas with big crowds for the first time in most of their lives.

In 5 years though if MJF is still just upper midcard guy who occasionally works a main event you don't think he'll be begging to leave? Same thing happened in TNA with their guys who were underappreciated.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure, right now the young guys in AEW are loving it they're suddenly getting a weekly cheque in the mail for being wrestlers, their independent dates go up, it's fresh because they're on TV and wrestling in front of arenas with big crowds for the first time in most of their lives.
> 
> In 5 years though if MJF is still just upper midcard guy who occasionally works a main event you don't think he'll be begging to leave? Same thing happened in TNA with their guys who were underappreciated.


Why are we discussing 5 years in the future? 

The show hasn't even been on for a year yet and every single one of their young talent that's worth something has been better off 7 months down the line. 

Don't let something that hasn't even happened yet determine your thoughts. AEW and those in charge absolutey know the worth of Hangman and MJF especially.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They pay Omega an estimated $750k to $1m a year to do...NOTHING.

I have no reason to believe they know how to use the non-WWE guys.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> AEW already has a stacked tag division with teams that get no time as it is. So for some immediately pushing The Revival is going to sit wrong. Regardless of how good and much more known The Revival is than the other teams.


Sports teams sign free agents all the time and they go to the first line or become the ace of the staff and that means somebody is being pushed down and even out. FTR have been a top team in the industry for years now and should be pushed like it. 

AEW needs to get the titles off Page and Omega soon. This is probably how I'd group them now:

Young Bucks
FTR
Lucha Brothers
Ortiz/Santana 

Uno/Grayson
Best Friends
Jurassic Express
SCU

Private Party
The Superbad Death Squad
Butcher and Blade
The Hybrid 2
The Natural Nightmares
Silver/Reynolds

Tope 6-7 are all that really matter though. SCU seems to be breaking up, Silver/Reynolds are likely shitcanned(or repackaged) once Uno/Grayson are back.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

drougfree said:


> oh god another wwe´s reject . aew is becoming tna 2.0


So, because someone has wrestled for WWE in the past, they're automatically bad and shouldn't be signed by any other company? Great logic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sports teams sign free agents all the time and they go to the first line or become the ace of the staff and that means somebody is being pushed down and even out. FTR have been a top team in the industry for years now and should be pushed like it.
> 
> AEW needs to get the titles off Page and Omega soon. This is probably how I'd group them now:
> 
> ...


And what do you do with Omega and Page? They were pushed into the tag team division, because they had literally nothing for them in singles action.

And this is all considered “good booking”? Forget who they have missed out on signing. They haven’t been able to use the talent they DO have!


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watched it and liked it. I'll tune into AEW now. One gripe I had with the debut was when one the announcers said (along the lines of) who are FTR going to attack. It's like that blunder when Hogan turned on Savage and revealed himself as the third man.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> No one minds them signing WWE guys, but you can’t keep pushing your non-WWE guys down the card in order to sign those WWE guys. That’s how you continue a long goddamn tradition of not building any new stars.
> 
> And eventually, Jungle Boy, MJF, Hangman Page, and the like go to WWE where they actually get a shot at the top of the card.
> 
> And it is 1998 all over again.


Hangman, Omega, The Bucks, Santana, Ortiz and Sammy Guevara were all just in the main event of Double or Nothing and have no significant WWE experience.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Hangman, Omega, The Bucks, Santana, Ortiz and Sammy Guevara were all just in the main event of Double or Nothing and have no significant WWE experience.


And in the build to it, they were presented as geek underlings to Matt Hardy and Chris Jericho. How do you not see that?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

bdon said:


> And what do you do with Omega and Page? They were pushed into the tag team division, because they had literally nothing for them in singles action.
> 
> And this is all considered “good booking”? Forget who they have missed out on signing. They haven’t been able to use the talent they DO have!


The hangman and omega tag team has been an entertaining and re-ignited their aew careers, it has made hangman page get over after the fans were initially Luke warm on him.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

bdon said:


> And in the build to it, they were presented as geek underlings to Matt Hardy and Chris Jericho. How do you not see that?


Hangman looked like an absolute badass, not sure what you are trying to get at.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Hangman looked like an absolute badass, not sure what you are trying to get at.


In the build to the PPV, Hangman Page couldn’t even get a single video vignette, and Omega was busy playing Matt Hardy’s lackey. Coming out of the PPV, they are immediately shown the door and only seen again in a silent picture in picture.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sports teams sign free agents all the time and they go to the first line or become the ace of the staff and that means somebody is being pushed down and even out. FTR have been a top team in the industry for years now and should be pushed like it.
> 
> AEW needs to get the titles off Page and Omega soon. This is probably how I'd group them now:
> 
> ...


I don't disagree. But for folk who were hoping for the AEW day one teams to get more push, that road just got harder.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Hangman looked like an absolute badass, not sure what you are trying to get at.


Just because Omega/Page

1. Are the tag team champions
2. Have been involved in B2B PPV Classics 
3. Have won both matches
4. Are super over

doesn´t mean AEW is doing it right, okay.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Yawn. People actually popped and went crazy over that... Really. 

One of the most uninteresting debuts I've seen in years.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> Just because Omega/Page
> 
> 1. Are the tag team champions
> 2. Have been involved in B2B PPV Classics
> ...


They’re great in-ring. Where is their weekly vignettes to progress the story or reel people into the story they’re telling? They’re working toward making Page a star, but what is the purpose of paying Omega nearly a million dollars to fuck off in the midcard and act like the lesser half of a tag team with Matt Hardy?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're getting to close to the WWE wasteland stigma and not giving their homegrown guys enough room to breathe. They're not there yet, but they're walking the line.


Keep in mind they had that deal for a second show. An expanded roster can help decrease talent overexposure if booked correctly. WWE however was largely never able to execute it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Not really a fan but the tag division hasnt been going anywhere lately. If they can build around these two guys then go for it. 
Page / Omega are just placeholders it seems. SCU is ancient and didnt last long, and the rest of the teams are jobbers or ignored.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Not really a fan but* the tag division hasnt been going anywhere lately*. If they can build around these two guys then go for it.
> Page / Omega are just placeholders it seems. SCU is ancient and didnt last long, and the rest of the teams are jobbers or ignored.


tbf the entire division outside of the Best Friends had been in quarantine for a few months.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is definitely one of the best acquisition to come from the WWE side of things. I'm excited to see how they will evolve their characters on BTE as well for example. Good signing and good debut.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

FTR are fine signings. Smart move to make them babyfaces from the start. It's a shame the best tag teams are in other places.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> FTR are fine signings. Smart move to make them babyfaces from the start. It's a shame the best tag teams are in other places.


Like I’ve told you since we first heard this rumor started, do you not have faith in these two guys slowing down some of AEW’s really, really talented teams and teaching them how to do proper tag team wrestling?

If I’m Jim Ross, then I’m in Private Party’s ear, the Bucks’ (might not get anywhere with these two as they found success their way), and the others’ ears to tell them, “Hey kids. These guys might not have had massive success over there where tag team wrestling is viewed like sideshow BS, but you ALL have a chance to really make some serious cash, grow your company, and become massive, massive stars in this industry...together! Work your flippy dippy shit, but if you slow down just enough to let THOSE two pricks work you over? It will make you SHINE even more! Trust me! I was there when 10 million people were watching these shows weekly. We can do it again!”

The Revival have wrestling psychology down from the one or two matches I’ve seen, along with what my buddy Cody (insert joke here) has said. Win or lose, they know how to make you hate them and want the babyface to shine.

I’m stoked, buddy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Like I’ve told you since we first heard this rumor started, do you not have faith in these two guys slowing down some of AEW’s really, really talented teams and teaching them how to do proper tag team wrestling?
> 
> If I’m Jim Ross, then I’m in Private Party’s ear, the Bucks’ (might not get anywhere with these two as they found success their way), and the others’ ears to tell them, “Hey kids. These guys might not have had massive success over there where tag team wrestling is viewed like sideshow BS, but you ALL have a chance to really make some serious cash, grow your company, and become massive, massive stars in this industry...together! Work your flippy dippy shit, but if you slow down just enough to let THOSE two pricks work you over? It will make you SHINE even more! Trust me! I was there when 10 million people were watching these shows weekly. We can do it again!”
> 
> ...


It's not a knock on The Revival, I just don't see anything changing in AEW. Jericho didn't change things, Arn Anderson didn't change things, Dean Malenko didn't change things, Jim Ross didn't change things. Even if these teams do slow down and work with The Revival, they're just going to go back to flipping the next week. You'd think JR's advice would have been adhered to by now if he was going to have any flex. The only guys who get it there are MJF and Jungle Boy. I'm very happy to add The Revival to that list, but the good stuff has to survive on its own island there.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

FTR is also a pretty good name for an outsider faction. Maybe it´s not actually the tag team name. I hope they just have Wilder and Dawson do weekly contradictory run-ins and short backstage interactions to leave their true ambitions vague.

Start with them helping Cody against Jungle Boy and putting Marko Stunt in a hospital. Then have Tony Khan make a rare on-air appearance with Cody demanding some answers. Have the other VPs questioning Cody´s loyalty and whether he´s making a powerplay.

Another week and you find Hangman and Tony Khan knocked out backstage. Omega questions whether The Young Bucks, Cody and/or FTR are responsible. The Young Bucks and Omega challenge FTR/Cody to a PPV match. Cody denies it again.

Cody no shows the PPV entrance. FTR are confused. It´s 3 against 2. From there you can go a million ways. It´s Cody. It´s Hangman. It´s Sting. It´s Kurt Angle. It´s EC3. It´s Rusev. It´s EC3 & Rusev.

Wrestling has always been a storyline and character driven show. They have the characters, but they need the storyline.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Do people think they will pair the Bucks and FTR up for a big match at the next PPV or will they drag this out? I'd like to see a long term story dragged out until All Out but I don't know if Blood and Guts is going to get in the way.

First post btw, first time I've joined a wrestling forum so see youse around🤘


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

BuckshotLarry said:


> Do people think they will pair the Bucks and FTR up for a big match at the next PPV or will they drag this out? I'd like to see a long term story dragged out until All Out but I don't know if Blood and Guts is going to get in the way.
> 
> First post btw, first time I've joined a wrestling forum so see youse around🤘


Welcome. I think we might get Bucks/FTR at All Out but not before. Honestly I don't think we will ever get Blood and Guts. The Stadium Stampede was the replacement for B&G. I think Kenny and Hangman will lose the belts and start feuding with each other.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah - we won’t get blood and guts with elite v inner circle

that program is closed

we’ll still get it with other teams / factions though


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^^ Omega/Bucks/Adam Cole vs Cody/FTR/Hangman at Revolution2 or DON3


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> FTR is also a pretty good name for an outsider faction. Maybe it´s not actually the tag team name. I hope they just have Wilder and Dawson do weekly contradictory run-ins and short backstage interactions to leave their true ambitions vague.
> 
> Start with them helping Cody against Jungle Boy and putting Marko Stunt in a hospital. Then have Tony Khan make a rare on-air appearance with Cody demanding some answers. Have the other VPs questioning Cody´s loyalty and whether he´s making a powerplay.
> 
> ...


Somebody has been watching his WCW Glory Days. Lol


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

the_flock said:


> Yawn. People actually popped and went crazy over that... Really.
> 
> One of the most uninteresting debuts I've seen in years.


Yawn at people bitching at what someone else likes.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought it was a great debut, especially considering the lack of fans.

AEW’s tag team division is so good right now. My rankings:

1. Young Bucks
2. FTR
3. Omega & Hangman (I expect them to go their separate ways once they lose the titles)
4. Lucha Brothers
5. Santana & Ortiz
6. Best Friends
7. Kip Sabian & Jimmy Havoc
8. Private Party
9. SCU
10. Jurassic Express
11. Hybrid 2
12. Natural Nightmares


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Yawn at people bitching at what someone else likes.


Yawn at people bitching about people bitching. Raise a good point in response. It's called discussion. 

I think they should do an eight-man tag first with The Bucks & FTR. Make them allies. Versus Blade, Butcher and...fuck, who else knows. Do they have any good heel teams? Maybe they can sign Erick Rowan and put him with Brodie Lee and just pretend The Dark Order never happened? I dunno, those still seem like weird matches. SCU should really turn heel at this point. Can we get Lance Archer in a tag team? It sounds boring, because Shawn Spears is pretty boring, but Archer & Spears? Have Tully Blanchard sell the contract of Spears to Jake the Snake. Easy.

They could also bring in The Briscoes as heels. Are there any other good heel teams in MLW, the NWA or ROH?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just happy that FTR are back on my TV, i was excited when they showed up and i'm looking forward to their matches as they won't be held back and will be able to wrestle their own proper style & pace. I don't really like Young Bucks though i'm interested to see where that goes. I wouldn't be surprised if FTR win the tag titles very quickly.

FTR/Lucha Bros is the match i'm most looking forward to now!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm curious to see whether they actually get to do that, or whether there's just too much bullshit to contend with. You'd hope the other teams would work in a way to have the best match possible they can with them, but it could also just be spots, spots, spots because nobody else knows any better. It's actually got me intrigued, haha.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

#FTR vs Santana and Ortiz is the match I most want to see. I think FTR could get the best out of the former LAX and maybe get them to slow down a bit and stop the sillier stuff. Vs Lucha Brothers I worry it could be an oil and water chemistry as Fenix can get a little carried away at times and both sides will have big egos and not check them. 

I worry that Omega/Hangman vs #FTR will never happen as the former will split before they are booked against each other. Omega/Page are likely done once they drop the titles, and I can't see #FTR getting the titles that soon. I think there will be a transitional champion to keep the FTR title hunt longer. 

#FTR vs Butcher and Blade is likely on deck given the happenings at Dynamite. I think they'll sneak in a SCU match as well before they break up to start padding the #FTR record for the rankings. Dax and Cash against The Best Friends would likely be very solid, but an acquired taste as there would be little character flash.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If FTR could work with Trent and a different partner, that could actually be really good.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

BuckshotLarry said:


> Do people think they will pair the Bucks and FTR up for a big match at the next PPV or will they drag this out? I'd like to see a long term story dragged out until All Out but I don't know if Blood and Guts is going to get in the way.
> 
> First post btw, first time I've joined a wrestling forum so see youse around🤘


I see Blood and Guts as the perfect opportunity for the ultimate Elite heel turn whether it be Cody, Hangman or Omega.

Cody and FTR definitely should become a group but it has to come together in time.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Personally not much of a fan of either tag team. They seem to both have a inflated opinion of themselves. Hopefully they can bring something out of each other though. There has been a long build so the story sells itself for a build.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tyson-Jericho stuff buried FTR debut. Probably not the smartest decision to have both on the same show. Especially when next week FTR is only having a sit-down interview with Schiavone.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tyson-Jericho stuff buried FTR debut. Probably not the smartest decision to have both on the same show. Especially when next week FTR is only having a sit-down interview with Schiavone.


No it´s actually the smart thing to do. Okay people don´t consume wrestling the same way as they did 10 or 20 years ago, but if you get Mike Tyson to draw some attention to your product, you need to make people stick for your regulars. 

They need to set FTR up for some major storyline involoving the Young Bucks, Omega, Hangman and Cody. They have build up the tension between Hangman and Matt Jackson for months. They have silently drifted Cody away from the group. They have EC3 and Rusev waiting for their non-compete to expire, possibly Sting and Angle as free agents. This is their shot to create an company trajectory changing angle. If they don´t turn this into much more than just The Revival vs. The Young Bucks, they are no better than WWE.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^^ Omega/Bucks/Adam Cole vs Cody/FTR/Hangman at Revolution2 or DON3


I think this would be a great way to go with Omega and the Bucks turning heel given it's the opposite of what most people will be expecting. Omega is the one who really needs the heel turn I think due to the lack of momentum he's had as a face.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267093762737680384
This could be good


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Ax/Smash---Dax/Cash


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was HYPED!! They're saving the beatdown because there's so much time between now and ALL OUT. Can't blow your load on the feud on their debut.



Cool Signature man. Its sweet breh.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Dack Wodkins and Shoot Whistler or whatever their names are.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Traditional wrestling v spot wrestling. Gonna see a great match when it happens. 

Bucks v FTR 

Peacem


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Yawn at people bitching about people bitching. Raise a good point in response. It's called discussion.
> 
> I think they should do an eight-man tag first with The Bucks & FTR. Make them allies. Versus Blade, Butcher and...fuck, who else knows. Do they have any good heel teams? Maybe they can sign Erick Rowan and put him with Brodie Lee and just pretend The Dark Order never happened? I dunno, those still seem like weird matches. SCU should really turn heel at this point. Can we get Lance Archer in a tag team? It sounds boring, because Shawn Spears is pretty boring, but Archer & Spears? Have Tully Blanchard sell the contract of Spears to Jake the Snake. Easy.
> 
> They could also bring in The Briscoes as heels. Are there any other good heel teams in MLW, the NWA or ROH?


I want Archer & Brodie Lee, w/Jake,, The MurderHawks!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They're going to be on Cornettes podcast.

Angle incoming.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Erik. said:


> They're going to be on Cornettes podcast.
> 
> Angle incoming.


If Cornette comes into AEW, I will promise to not say anything negative regarding AEW on this forum for an entire year; you can hold me to it. Not that I'm a huge Cornette mark or anything, it would just be that big of a shock.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> If Cornette comes into AEW, I will promise to not say anything negative regarding AEW on this forum for an entire year; you can hold me to it. Not that I'm a huge Cornette mark or anything, it would just be that big of a shock.


I think probably more them shitting on AEW, The Bucks etc. 

Not neccessarily Cornette getting involved.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

When is the podcast?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> When is the podcast?


Likely to be relased Friday.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268178284447240192
FTR. 

Follow Tag Rules


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268178284447240192
> FTR.
> 
> Follow Tag Rules




Smart move to go to Cornette´s podcast. I never want to see FTR in an Episode of BTE meal hangouts either. If they want to portray themselves as a sort of an outsider group, they need to re-establish some sense of kayfabe.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Smart move to go to Cornette´s podcast. I never want to see FTR in an Episode of BTE meal hangouts either. If they want to portray themselves as a sort of an outsider group, they need to re-establish some sense of kayfabe.


Agreed.

I think the outsiders who want to shit on the company for "labelling themselves as having great tag team wrestling without the best tag team in the world and having rules that make no sense" is a great angle to go down with FTR.

Hopefully in the sit down with Schiavone tonight on Dynamite they do just that. Just absolutely shit on the company and then do the same on Cornettes podcast. Sort of blur those lines that they're only here because they're getting paid more to do less dates and they can do whatever the fuck they want here etc.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Smart move to go to Cornette´s podcast. I never want to see FTR in an Episode of BTE meal hangouts either. If they want to portray themselves as a sort of an outsider group, they need to re-establish some sense of kayfabe.





Erik. said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think the outsiders who want to shit on the company for "labelling themselves as having great tag team wrestling without the best tag team in the world and having rules that make no sense" is a great angle to go down with FTR.
> 
> Hopefully in the sit down with Schiavone tonight on Dynamite they do just that. Just absolutely shit on the company and then do the same on Cornettes podcast. Sort of blur those lines that they're only here because they're getting paid more to do less dates and they can do whatever the fuck they want here etc.


They should have a segment on BTE where they break down the rules of tag wrestling and then splice in highlights of other teams in AEW not following them. I know they probably don't want to go down the comedy route, but if done right they could make themselves fell really smarmy and dickish.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> Smart move to go to Cornette´s podcast. I never want to see FTR in an Episode of BTE meal hangouts either. If they want to portray themselves as a sort of an outsider group, they need to re-establish some sense of kayfabe.


This is the company that had two guys in a massive personal rivalry hanging out together for photos before their big PPV match smiling and looking pleased with one another and allowed backstage footage from last week showing Jericho and Tyson being chummy with one another after their big pull apart.

No chance do they establish some sense of kayfabe here although I do agree it'd be the way to go.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

ElTerrible said:


> I never want to see FTR in an Episode of BTE meal hangouts either.


Man, I miss that show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Loooooooved their podcast with Cornette. 

Good blurred lines of kayfabe and reality.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Never been a fan of The Revival. I find them bland as hell.

The debut was alright. They look motivated. Not sure who those 2 goofs were (The Bucks' opponents ). The visual with them in the ring made it look like a clown show. Otherwise I had no problem with it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FTR is gonna be so funny in AEW - this is how they get the Cornette fans onboard


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> FTR is gonna be so funny in AEW - this is how they get the Cornette fans onboard


Cornette should be nowhere close to any wrestling organization.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Major24 said:


> Cornette should be nowhere close to any wrestling organization.


Oh, he’ll play no part at all

but they’ll be the ‘representation‘ of what he and his fans believe wrestling should be

but yeah, he’s a total arse and should never come within 1km of AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh, he’ll play no part at all
> 
> but they’ll be the ‘representation‘ of what he and his fans believe wrestling should be
> 
> but yeah, he’s a total arse and should never come within 1km of AEW


Maybe Tony can ban him and add to the list of "Banned people who were never going to turn up in AEW anyway"

All kidding aside I still think Cornette has plenty to offer but it'd be to a smaller local TV show nearby to him. Kind of like what Russo does with his time now but good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Maybe Tony can ban him and add to the list of "Banned people who were never going to turn up in AEW anyway"
> 
> All kidding aside I still think Cornette has plenty to offer but it'd be to a smaller local TV show nearby to him. Kind of like what Russo does with his time now but good.


Cornette’s ‘thousands’ of fans and Cornette himself should get off their asses and fund an ‘All-In’ like show just like we did with the Elite, which led to AEW

That way they can prove it is the perfect wrestling that Draws all the eyes

but it seems like whenever I suggests this it goes very quiet - as Cornette and his fans can’t seem to do what the Elite did when they were indie wrestlers  

but legit..... that is really what should happen / if it has the Eyes, it should get a promotion


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cornette’s ‘thousands’ of fans and Cornette himself should get off their asses and fund an ‘All-In’ like show just like we did with the Elite, which led to AEW
> 
> That way they can prove it is the perfect wrestling that Draws all the eyes
> 
> ...


You probably received no reply because Cornette has openly said many times that he isn't interested in returning full time to wrestling in any capacity and he also hates to travel. In his Breaking Kayfabe shoot Jim talks about how being heavily involved in Ring Of Honor caused him to break down and cry to his wife and he had to quit because if he stayed he feared that he would legitimately have a heart attack and die due to the stress. Pretty sad stuff unfortunately.

If he was early to mid thirties like The Elite then I'm sure he'd give it a shot and probably have some success with it but I think at this point in his life the best we can hope for are the regular podcasts and perhaps him getting involved in something local to him as an adviser or colour commentator.

If you're interested in seeing what Jim is all about he did start a promotion aged 30 named Smoky Mountain Wrestling which was probably the ROH of it's time back then until ECW picked up steam and knocked SMW into 4th place. He also was involved in OVW booking and creative heavily for a number of years so might be worth a look as well.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

These guys never did anything for me personally great wrestlers but boring personalities IMO.

Give me personality over great wrestlers any day of the week.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cornette’s ‘thousands’ of fans and Cornette himself should get off their asses and fund an ‘All-In’ like show just like we did with the Elite, which led to AEW
> 
> That way they can prove it is the perfect wrestling that Draws all the eyes
> 
> ...


Isn't NWA the kind of wrestling they like. Never watched Powerrr so I'm just assuming it's more old school style .


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont watch wwe so dont know a lot about them but from what ive read about them it seems like they have an edge to them and been dying to break from the crappy wwe system for a while. I liked what i saw from the first debut so ill for sure see how it goes and how they package themselves.So i cant really say much


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Isn't NWA the kind of wrestling they like. Never watched Powerrr so I'm just assuming it's more old school style .


I'm a huge NWA fan. MLW and NWA seem to be the place to go for those of us who like serious wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm a huge NWA fan. MLW and NWA seem to be the place to go for those of us who like serious wrestling.



I'm surprised MLW is not bigger than it is right now. I guess because they have such a indy vibe to it even though the actual show is booked and has good talent. Which is unfortunate. A lot of people hate that indy feel which is exactly what Impacts rebrand has done and been its biggest mistake.Instead of feeling big league they just look and act like a gloryfied Indy promotion now. Hopefully Don gets his head straight and they focus the branding on the bigger picture. Lol off topic sorry


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Is it true that FTR didn’t actually sign a contract yet, just working on handshake deals?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I'm surprised MLW is not bigger than it is right now. I guess because they have such a indy vibe to it even though the actual show is booked and has good talent. Which is unfortunate. A lot of people hate that indy feel which is exactly what Impacts rebrand has done and been its biggest mistake.Instead of feeling big league they just look and act like a gloryfied Indy promotion now. Hopefully Don gets his head straight and they focus the branding on the bigger picture. Lol off topic sorry


I think it comes down to stars. Who does MLW have that would make the average person say "Oh wow, I remember him/her/them"? Davey Boy Smith Jr is probably the best known on a national level and he hasn't been in WWE in almost a decade and even when he was he wasn't a big star or anything for them. Same with the NWA whose biggest national name is probably Damien Sandow who has been gone for a while and was never a big star either.

I think their production is fine. Reminds me of ECW on TNN but a little bit better. I think if it was MLW with the big TNT network deal and MLW managed to sign just a couple of the big main event guys in AEW that they'd be doing really well right now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think it comes down to stars. Who does MLW have that would make the average person say "Oh wow, I remember him/her/them"? Davey Boy Smith Jr is probably the best known on a national level and he hasn't been in WWE in almost a decade and even when he was he wasn't a big star or anything for them. Same with the NWA whose biggest national name is probably Damien Sandow who has been gone for a while and was never a big star either.
> 
> I think their production is fine. Reminds me of ECW on TNN but a little bit better. I think if it was MLW with the big TNT network deal and MLW managed to sign just a couple of the big main event guys in AEW that they'd be doing really well right now.


MLW have i think the best North American looking belts that look prestigious. Yet they have a stupid tacky ugly indy logo slapped onto them. But ya those belts are amazing ! lol we are so off topic. Hopefully MLW slowly grows as they deserve it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You probably received no reply because Cornette has openly said many times that he isn't interested in returning full time to wrestling in any capacity and he also hates to travel. In his Breaking Kayfabe shoot Jim talks about how being heavily involved in Ring Of Honor caused him to break down and cry to his wife and he had to quit because if he stayed he feared that he would legitimately have a heart attack and die due to the stress. Pretty sad stuff unfortunately.
> 
> If he was early to mid thirties like The Elite then I'm sure he'd give it a shot and probably have some success with it but I think at this point in his life the best we can hope for are the regular podcasts and perhaps him getting involved in something local to him as an adviser or colour commentator.
> 
> If you're interested in seeing what Jim is all about he did start a promotion aged 30 named Smoky Mountain Wrestling which was probably the ROH of it's time back then until ECW picked up steam and knocked SMW into 4th place. He also was involved in OVW booking and creative heavily for a number of years so might be worth a look as well.


i know about SMW, it was just wrestling before my time - I can‘t get into it

i also know about Jim’s various issues with travel

but surely he can fill a 5k seater in his county within a 3 hour driving distance once a quarter? That is like a bare minimum - hell, once a year.

the honest, honest truth is - talking is easier, and he knows his style won‘t work in today’s age. He won‘t draw 5k seats, hell he’ll barely draw 1k - hence, he’s making a good living shooting on guys who are doing the actual work and working both sides of the fans

no shame in it - but let’s call it like we see it - he’s gone from ‘film director’ to ‘film critic’ and should be held in the same regard. An opinion to read on a sunday and then file away


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Isn't NWA the kind of wrestling they like. Never watched Powerrr so I'm just assuming it's more old school style .


i guess so - but Cornette was just an announcer, not a booker

if he has all the ideas he should have the book, no? If almost 70% of AEW is soooo shitty, he should prove all his points correct and draw a house


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You probably received no reply because Cornette has openly said many times that he isn't interested in returning full time to wrestling in any capacity and he also hates to travel. In his Breaking Kayfabe shoot Jim talks about how being heavily involved in Ring Of Honor caused him to break down and cry to his wife and he had to quit because if he stayed he feared that he would legitimately have a heart attack and die due to the stress. Pretty sad stuff unfortunately.
> 
> If he was early to mid thirties like The Elite then I'm sure he'd give it a shot and probably have some success with it but I think at this point in his life the best we can hope for are the regular podcasts and perhaps him getting involved in something local to him as an adviser or colour commentator.
> 
> If you're interested in seeing what Jim is all about he did start a promotion aged 30 named Smoky Mountain Wrestling which was probably the ROH of it's time back then until ECW picked up steam and knocked SMW into 4th place. He also was involved in OVW booking and creative heavily for a number of years so might be worth a look as well.


I actually don't hate Cornette's booking. I just can't stand him as a human. He is an incredibly bitter old man.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cornette’s ‘thousands’ of fans and Cornette himself should get off their asses and fund an ‘All-In’ like show just like we did with the Elite, which led to AEW
> 
> That way they can prove it is the perfect wrestling that Draws all the eyes
> 
> ...


Cornette has already done his part in wrestling though. He's also old and ready to settle down by the sound of things.

Also how did you fund All In? Because I bought the PPV too, with the expectation of something different due to promises that were made by those running this company. That ROH/NJPW super show was great but hasn't been emulated since. Especially since it's become more obvious that CM Punk won't be showing up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but surely he can fill a 5k seater in his county within a 3 hour driving distance once a quarter? That is like a bare minimum - hell, once a year.
> 
> the honest, honest truth is - talking is easier, and he knows his style won‘t work in today’s age. He won‘t draw 5k seats, hell he’ll barely draw 1k - hence, he’s making a good living shooting on guys who are doing the actual work and working both sides of the fans
> 
> no shame in it - but let’s call it like we see it - he’s gone from ‘film director’ to ‘film critic’ and should be held in the same regard. An opinion to read on a sunday and then file away


To be honest man I don't know if he could or could not. He's never talked about a possible hypothetical show, who he'd book, how he'd book it etc. I can tell you that the NWA which is old school traditional style wrestling had booked a 5000 seat arena before COVID-19 and was expected to go close to a sell out without a national television deal.

In regards to Cornette doing 1k+ he had done multiple ROH PPV's with attendances ranging from 2000-3000.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i guess so - but Cornette was just an announcer, not a booker
> 
> if he has all the ideas he should have the book, no? If almost 70% of AEW is soooo shitty, he should prove all his points correct and draw a house


He was part of the NWA creative for the first tapings before leaving over the hunger joke thing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269760957796036609


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It's not a knock on The Revival, I just don't see anything changing in AEW. Jericho didn't change things, Arn Anderson didn't change things, Dean Malenko didn't change things, Jim Ross didn't change things. Even if these teams do slow down and work with The Revival, they're just going to go back to flipping the next week. You'd think JR's advice would have been adhered to by now if he was going to have any flex. The only guys who get it there are MJF and Jungle Boy. I'm very happy to add The Revival to that list, but the good stuff has to survive on its own island there.


I find that it has been pretty reduced compared to the beginning of Dynamite where it was flip flopping galores between Lucah Bros, the Bucks, Private Party and so forth. It is not brain surgery why we have seen a lot less of Private Party. I think they noticed that they were part of the problem(as talented as they are). I remember hearing that early on Jericho threw a fit at a Lucha Bros match cause the guys were not respecting tag team rules. I think most tag team matches have been better organized since and I thought the recent PCU vs Havoc/SB was pretty good(it made me change my mind about the later two). But you look at Omega matches and the old habits always come back where the matches starts well and then turn into spot fests very fast where nobody sells. Omega just cannot help himself, you can see that is what he loves doing, spot fest, non-stop chain wrestling and acrobatics. Just wish he would think about the viewers. Wrestling is not videogames. At this point though he doesn't seem to care or nobody is telling him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> These guys never did anything for me personally great wrestlers but boring personalities IMO.
> 
> Give me personality over great wrestlers any day of the week.


Same. But hey man give them a shot. Their debut and recent promo last week had personality and they seemed cocky and dickish. They are onto something.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

FTR know how to actually work. A completely foreign concept to most wrestlers nowadays. I have no idea how them vs the Bucks is going to look, they know how to work and are insistent on doing it the right way, and the Bucks don't have a clue.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is the company that had two guys in a massive personal rivalry hanging out together for photos before their big PPV match smiling and looking pleased with one another and allowed backstage footage from last week showing Jericho and Tyson being chummy with one another after their big pull apart.
> 
> No chance do they establish some sense of kayfabe here although I do agree it'd be the way to go.


I still never got why they couldn't wait a day to post that pic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269760957796036609


just as exposing to the business, or meme-insider as anything the Bucks have done / along with the thighslap comments they’ve been yucking with Randy about

I hope the Bucks detractors take note


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just as exposing to the business, or meme-insider as anything the Bucks have done / along with the thighslap comments they’ve been yucking with Randy about
> 
> I hope the Bucks detractors take note


If they were TRULY old school wouldn't it be an Ace Crusher?

Fake hipster wrestling historians.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just as exposing to the business, or meme-insider as anything the Bucks have done / along with the thighslap comments they’ve been yucking with Randy about
> 
> I hope the Bucks detractors take note


The Bucks sold for a 10 year old.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just as exposing to the business, or meme-insider as anything the Bucks have done / along with the thighslap comments they’ve been yucking with Randy about
> 
> I hope the Bucks detractors take note


We have. I didn't like when they said they've been "in real fights" on the Cornette podcast either.


----------

